# A final meal?  A NY Times piece



## Bobw235 (Sep 12, 2015)

I just read this Opinionator piece in the NY Times and it resonated with me.  The piece is about a grandmother who is in her last days of life.  The family has gathered around.  She can no longer eat solid food as it will likely kill her from choking.  So what does she ask for as she gathers her son near?  Read this and find out. What would you ask for?  I'm thinking pizza for me.  Not any pizza, but something from a place in Boston's North End called Regina's.  Brings back happy memories.  

http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.co...The End&action=Click&pgtype=Blogs&region=Body


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 12, 2015)

Great story!

I'd agree with the pizza, since that has been "my" food for most of my life. I'd go with a nice greasy one from NYC, with tons of pepperoni.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2015)

That is a great story.  I just saved it.  Grandma is a wonder.  Thanks...


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh what a beautiful story, thank for sharing! If they reduced me to broth I would have to hurt someone. I would ask for a slice of shoo fly pie prepared like my Mom used to make and good cup of coffee, then I could die totally happy.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 12, 2015)

SPAM! :yes: 

 I did enjoy the story. We have way to many authorities running our lives from cradle to grave. You would think the fact that you are dying would get you _some _leverage over your own body. A neighbor down the block was dying at home with hospice. We were all there to spend a last visit with her, when a gal from hospice shows up with a clip board and spends an hour talking about putting grab bars in the bathroom. Our neighbor had a life expectancy of a week or so, and she still had to deal with the system. I will say, however, that we had hospice for my wife in the hospital, and the staff was wonderful. Hoping to drop like a stone, myself. Please don't save me!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 12, 2015)

Zowie -- I haven't heard anybody mention shoo fly pie in YEARS!  Great stuff.  My mom used to make a rhubarb pie that was to die for!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2015)

Great story, I was laughing at the thought of this Jewish grandma getting more frustrated at her wailing family at not understanding her please for food, then woolfing down the Bagel cartoon style... 

...for me it would be Ham Ribs...haven't had them in 20 years , can't get them around here, they are a Staple in Scotland tho'


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 13, 2015)

I have to admit - authentic New York bagels are to die for!

The closest I get here in PA is either the pre-packaged ones like in the story (they're mainly almost-raw dough) or the "deli-made" ones (dry enough to serve as tinder).



			
				Underock1 said:
			
		

> ... We were all there to spend a last visit with her, when a gal from  hospice shows up with a clip board and spends an hour talking about  putting grab bars in the bathroom ...



Not a hospice case, but my roommate was sick enough to warrant visiting nurse services and physical therapy in-home. What a joke! The visiting nurses also spent their time with a clipboard and sheaves of paper, and the PT spent her time talking about her dogs and cats! 

Then they start talking about having a wheelchair ramp installed at either the front or back door. By the time we heard from one of the county agencies "allowing" us to install one she was walking around the place with a cane. :nonchalance:


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 13, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I have to admit - authentic New York bagels are to die for!
> 
> The closest I get here in PA is either the pre-packaged ones like in the story (they're mainly almost-raw dough) or the "deli-made" ones (dry enough to serve as tinder).
> 
> ...



Yeah. NY bagels are the best. I used to get one in Hoboken Terminal to eat on the train ride home every night.

The in home care services all have their little book of procedures. They all want you to rebuild your house regardless of different needs for different people.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 13, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Yeah. NY bagels are the best. I used to get one in Hoboken Terminal to eat on the train ride home every night.



ARGH! Now I have to go on a bagel hunt! :miserable:



> The in home care services all have their little book of procedures. They all want you to rebuild your house regardless of different needs for different people.



I hope I never have to see them - I won't mince words ...


----------

